# New Fiction Story - BaseLine



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi all, 

Well I've been out of touch with the Prepared Society community for a bit, been offline doing some mission work and taking care of some family business, and am now able to get back to the world of the Net once again. 

It's been good catching up on all the posts, and after reading many of the stories and great reads, I decided to get my butt back in gear and get some thoughts and constructive criticism from everyone on a story I've been developing. I hope you enjoy it and look forward to the comments. :cheers:


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Enjoyed these first chapters! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Pretty good. Keep the chapters coming. 

Thanks for paying attention to spelling and grammar. This past year I started reading some very good stories and quit because of spelling and grammatical errors. When I sent a note to one of the authors suggesting someone proofread his story, he had the audacity to say all the errors were simply his style of writing. That's too bad because I was spending more time trying to figure out what he was saying than enjoying what could have been a best seller. I just don't believe in the dumbing down of America.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Outstanding start!! More!! :congrat::congrat:


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

*BASE Line-New Fiction Story(next chapters)*

Thanks to all who responded, Here are the next chapters, 4-6. As always, comments, criticism, etc. are welcome.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Great start TrinErie! Nice job on the details and setting of your scenes. I'll second the comments from CountryLiving... well written and NOT full of improper usage or typos.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Still looking good and leaving me wanting more. Keep going!


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, I think the hardest part after the creating of the story, is the editing and grammar stuff. 

More on the way shortly.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks all, More on the way.


----------



## Bidadisndat (Nov 23, 2008)

Really good work, Trin.

I don't mind if it takes you some time to write, and spend even more time editing and correcting grammar, as long as you get to _finish_ the story..... as many writers all too often _don't_! 

Bid

"To err is human, to forgive is divine": ........ Neither of which is the policy of any Government Department.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

I almost missed this. Would you please merge your two threads so all of the chapters are in one place?


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

Absolutely. I wasn't sure how to post the next chapters, but I will merge them together. I'm editing the next chapters as I write this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Country Living said:


> I almost missed this. Would you please merge your two threads so all of the chapters are in one place?





TrinEire said:


> Absolutely. I wasn't sure how to post the next chapters, but I will merge them together. I'm editing the next chapters as I write this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Merged and re-titled ... :beercheer:


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

NaeKid said:


> Merged and re-titled ... :beercheer:


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

*BASE Line New chapters 7-9*

Thanks again to all that have posted and have messaged me. Here are the next chapters. I hope you like them.

I also finished an Article on Geocaching and it was approved to be placed in the Articles category, take a look and see what you think, if you are so inclined.

Culex, Country Living, and Bidadisndat- thanks for the support for the editing, man it can make you crossed eyed. LOL!:eyebulge:


----------



## txcatlady (Sep 26, 2013)

Great job. Can't wait to read the next installment!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Great storyline! You describe the scenes very well.


----------



## ydderf (Oct 2, 2013)

Well done thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

*Chapters 10-12 BaseLine*

Hi all, Here's the next chapters in the BaseLine series. Again, editing is so tedious :scratch, but as many of you have pointed out, it's a huge part of doing it right. Thanks again for taking a look.


----------



## WiseTioga (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanks for the interesting new story. It's looking very good. Keep going. I totally agree with Country Living and the others comments on spelling and grammar. I'm pretty sure I know who CL was talking about. Really too bad as his stories are pretty decent. I may be just blind but I don't see where or how to access the combined chapters of this story. If it's going to happen at the end that is O.K.


----------



## TrinEire (Jul 23, 2012)

*New Chapters with previous ones*

Thanks again to all for the comments, it really helps with the process. Here are the next chapters and I will get them all into one place toward the end of the story. It seems that I might be creating a novel, we shall see, but I've been talking to a few folks about details and doing research for the next chapters.

Thanks again for all the comments and suggestions.

Culex, I'll be messaging you shortly, I'm off to work.


----------



## Ezmerelda (Oct 17, 2010)

Yay! A new chapter! Are you still writing this? I hope so.


----------

